# STEPS ON BONDO AND PAINTING A BIKE.



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I NEED HELP WITH THE STEPS OF BONDO AND PAINTING MY LOWRIDER BIKE....AND WICH PAINT CAN AND BONDO CAN I GET THAT IS THE BEST  ....


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

http://lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/02winlrb_bondo/ here it tells u how to bondo donno the rest


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS MAN! :biggrin: ALL I NEED NOW IS WAT KIND IS THE BEST AND WAT KIND OF PAINT BRAND IS THE BEST.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

i used rust-oluem "metallics" paint for my schwinn. Came out nice. Check it out

PICS HERE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U HAVE A PIC OF IT?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS A NICE PAINT JOB!!!!DO U NO IF THEY HAVE A FLAKE PAINT IN A CAN?


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

no,metallic is as far as they go. I dont anyone sells flake in a can..you would need a special nozzle i think


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN...SO U GOT URS FROM LIKE A AUTO ZONE OR SUMIN?


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

actually, i got it home depot for like $5 a can. If you do all the steps right and take your time, the end product can look really good. Mine did and it doesnt look wavy or fucked up in any way.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 19 2006, 06:40 PM~5460180
> *THATS A NICE PAINT JOB!!!!DO U  NO IF THEY HAVE A FLAKE PAINT IN A CAN?
> *


i got pics of how to do bondo from start to finish, and when i painted my bike also, but it would take too long to upload them all man. i still might try to in a bit if i'm not too busy.

i also used spray paint. i used the dupli-color metal specks shimmering green. this is how it looks


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

noe, that paint looks tight. Ive seen that paint can before but never used it because of not knowing what it would look like. What clear did you use?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS A $ICK ASS PAINT NOE! :thumbsup: WER DID U GET IT 4RUM?I MITE GET THAT TOMORRO....IM PAINT IT RED THOUGH....I LIKE THE WAY URS CAME OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

autozone or kragen etc.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, i got that at pep boys i think, can't remember. that same paint also comes in red, orange, blue, and silver


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....I LIVE RITE NEXT DOOR TO AUTO ZONE.... HOW MANY CANS DID U USE?AND DID U HAVE 2 WET SAND IT?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who is that masked man? just kidding. i only used one can and 2 cans of duplicolor clear coat


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK THANKS :thumbsup: !!!!I GOT THAT ON MY LIST!AND DID U DO UR BONDO?IF SO WAT KIND DID U USE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i did the bondo also. i'm gonna try to upload the pics but it's gonna take a while.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT MAN THANKS 4 GOIN THREW ALL THAT TRUBLE...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

took me a while to find, but here's some pics. i knew i had pics of this already
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250011


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Now what did u use like what base and stuff 

i kno u used 1 can of green and 2 clears but what about base 

cus im going well not me (my Homie) will paint this frame and we doing red metal spects to and were swaping the parts form the red bike ot this frame 









the one that lalove gave me 

and heres an example of a can painted frame for the dude in the ropic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i used a gold base


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what type would a gold krylon do it?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the cheap one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

walmart?
lol really damn naw krylon will do then


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SO U PUT GOLD ON AFTER THE PRIMER THEN THE GREEN?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, primer, base, green, then clear.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK SO WHAT KIND OF GOLD?DOES IT SAY DUPLI-CULOR GOLD BASE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

naw, i just used the cheap gold


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK.... WAT KIND IS IT?


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

dam you guys are using spray paint... for spray paint those paint jobs dont look bad at all :thumbsup: 

im tellin my paint guy [email protected]#k you he's been charging me a hundred bucks a shot


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 MAN ALL THE OFFERS I GOT WAZ OVER 200....SO I JUST FIGURED I MIGHT AS WELL CHECK AND SEE WAT SPRAY PAINT LOOKS LIKE AND SO FAR IT LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2006, 05:20 PM~5460394
> *who is that masked man?  just kidding.  i only used one can and 2 cans of duplicolor clear coat
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@May 19 2006, 08:20 PM~5460686
> *dam you guys are using spray paint... for spray paint those paint jobs dont look bad at all  :thumbsup:
> 
> im tellin my paint guy [email protected]#k you he's been charging me a hundred bucks a shot
> *


yeah, i'll post more pics of another spray paint job i did


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2006, 06:43 AM~5462556
> *yeah, i'll post more pics of another spray paint job i did
> *


this is Dupli-color cordova brown


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE ASS PIANT!DID U USE GOLD BASE ON THAT 2?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2006, 04:57 AM~5462586
> *this is Dupli-color cordova brown
> 
> 
> ...



:tumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I GOT ALL THE PAINT AND IM ALMOST DONE SANDING THE BIKE DOWN SO NEXT IS BONDO.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I SANDED MY FRAME TODAY HERE IT IZ BEFORE I SANDED IT.







AND HERES IT AFTER I SANDED IT







IMA BONDO IT TOMORRO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U LIKE IT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to see how it turns out. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Lookin good, start up your own build up topic...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA ME 2!AND IM PAINTING IT WITH THIS SPRAY PAINT....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL WAT WAS THAT 4 NOE....


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

he thinks your an idiot.....naw, looks like he approves to me! That color should come out nice. Take your time with this bro, and it will turn out good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX MAN!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANX MAN!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you should do some patterns on it like noe did on his tank that look cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 IM GONNA GET IT PINSTRIPED GOLD.....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

uffin: are you getting ne parts for it besides the forks and the gooseneck i sent you


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

WHITE WITH GOLD PINSTRIPES?? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 IM TRYIN TO GET A WHIT SEAT AND GOLD 144 SPOKES.....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

YEA THAT WOULD LOOK SICC I WANA GET GOLD 144'S ON MY SHOW BIKE TOO uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U GOT A BIKE?POST IT UP.....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

THE ONLY ONE I HAVE RIGHT NOW IS A CRUISER BUT I BOUGHT A SECOND FRAME IM GONNA USE TO BUILD ONE JUST FOR SHOWS

I POSTED A TOPIC ABOUT IT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I WOULDNT BE IN THE BIKE SECTION ALL THE TIME IF I DIDNT HAVE A BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PASS THE BLUNT.....................................................A GIVE IT BACK UR 2 YUNG 2 B SMOKIN.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 20 2006, 07:49 PM~5465066
> *YEA ME 2!AND IM PAINTING IT WITH THIS SPRAY PAINT....
> 
> 
> ...


i got that same clear coat did u steal it from my basement :angry: lol and nice dog u got there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOLYEA ITZ A LIL WEENER DOG PUPPY......


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:|


----------

